# Industry News: Sony introduces the Sony Cinema Line, teases FX6 camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 2, 2020)

> Press Release:
> Sony today announced the launch of Cinema Line, a series of new camera products for content creators which will bring together Sony’s expertise in image quality, attention to detail, technology, and passion in digital cinema.
> Cinema Line will deliver not only the coveted cinematographic look cultivated through extensive experience in digital cinema production but also the enhanced operability and reliability that meet discerning creators’ various needs. The new series will extend beyond basic cinema cameras and professional camcorder form factors.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 2, 2020)

I wonder if from now on we're starting to hear bitching about Sony cannibalizing their α cameras to protect the cinema line…


----------



## DBounce (Sep 2, 2020)

Competition for the C70 perhaps? Though FX series cameras are full frame do perhaps not exactly on the same level. I’m liking the size of the C70 more... but this Sony will definitely need too be considered also. Hopefully more specs will come out for both before too much longer.


----------



## Twinix (Sep 2, 2020)

DBounce said:


> Competition for the C70 perhaps? Though FX series cameras are full frame do perhaps not exactly on the same level. I’m liking the size of the C70 more... but this Sony will definitely need too be considered also. Hopefully more specs will come out for both before too much longer.



I think the C70 is more like the BMPCC, but it will probably be able to record longer on its own. (Internal recording, bigger battery? Hoping for BPA-style batteries so I can get the ones with Dtap and USB.) The C70 also seem to match more in size and formfactor with the Komodo and Z-Cam. If Canon makes an XLR-module/top handle, I don’t know how close it wil end up beeing compared to the FX6. But I got to say, Sony is really doing great improvements with color, AF, menus, monitor placement etc. Exciting times!


----------



## jvillain (Sep 2, 2020)

I thought the FX line were their cinema cameras.


----------



## Twinix (Sep 2, 2020)

jvillain said:


> I thought the FX line were their cinema cameras.


They are.


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Sep 2, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> I wonder if from now on we're starting to hear bitching about Sony cannibalizing their α cameras to protect the cinema line…


I think you already have your answer with the A7SIII, right?


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Sep 2, 2020)

Twinix said:


> I think the C70 is more like the BMPCC, but it will probably be able to record longer on its own. (Internal recording, bigger battery? Hoping for BPA-style batteries so I can get the ones with Dtap and USB.) The C70 also seem to match more in size and formfactor with the Komodo and Z-Cam. If Canon makes an XLR-module/top handle, I don’t know how close it wil end up beeing compared to the FX6. But I got to say, Sony is really doing great improvements with color, AF, menus, monitor placement etc. Exciting times!


Hoping CR Guy posts the specs soon for the C70. Hottest on my radar right now.


----------



## DBounce (Sep 2, 2020)

While in getting the A7S3 I hoping for more details on the C70 also. I’m not sure it makes a lot of sense to own both of these bodies? I’m hoping the Canon “exceeds my expectations”... but Sony already did that with the A7S3 and my confidence in Canon is starting to falter. Still, it would make my load out far less complicated as I have way more Canon glass than Sony.


----------



## Ripley (Sep 2, 2020)

Nice! This is officially the year of the best cameras the world can’t yet get their hands on for work that isn’t yet happening.


----------



## domo_p1000 (Sep 2, 2020)

CANON IS *******


----------



## Twinix (Sep 3, 2020)

JIM JIM said:


> Hoping CR Guy posts the specs soon for the C70. Hottest on my radar right now.


We already know a lot spec wise, but it will be so damn exciting to see what we actually get! Since this is a new formfactor it says a lot about the future too. Also excited to see how much of the specs we get. But of course, the earliest rumored specs about the C70 doesn’t have that CR3.


----------



## Twinix (Sep 3, 2020)

DBounce said:


> While in getting the A7S3 I hoping for more details on the C70 also. I’m not sure it makes a lot of sense to own both of these bodies? I’m hoping the Canon “exceeds my expectations”... but Sony already did that with the A7S3 and my confidence in Canon is starting to falter. Still, it would make my load out far less complicated as I have way more Canon glass than Sony.


A7s III + FX6?


----------



## Darecinema (Sep 3, 2020)

jvillain said:


> I thought the FX line were their cinema cameras.


I thought the CineAlta was their high end line?


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Sep 3, 2020)

Twinix said:


> A7s III + FX6?


I’ve been so tempted to preorder an A7Siii + add FX9 to my collection but I’m trying hard to practice patience and wait for what Canon has in their pocket with the RF cinema cameras. RF has actually stopped me from picking up a C300III or C500II. Weird limbo.


----------



## Darecinema (Sep 3, 2020)

JIM JIM said:


> I’ve been so tempted to preorder an A7Siii + add FX9 to my collection but I’m trying hard to practice patience and wait for what Canon has in their pocket with the RF cinema cameras. RF has actually stopped me from picking up a C300III or C500II. Weird limbo.


I’m 100% in the exact same boat except I would grab the C500II over the FX9. Not that the FX9 isn’t capable just feel the C500 II is a better decision for my needs. But I soooo want the RF cinema camera.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 3, 2020)

Anyone want to start a pool as to when we'll see our first "getting a Sony cinema cam" troll?

Or we start seeing accusations that Canon is crippling its cinema line to protect its regular cameras?


----------



## Deleted member 384473 (Sep 3, 2020)

Darecinema said:


> I’m 100% in the exact same boat except I would grab the C500II over the FX9. Not that the FX9 isn’t capable just feel the C500 II is a better decision for my needs. But I soooo want the RF cinema camera.


I actually think it is too but I have a weird need to keep duos in the same family, if that makes sense. My current duo is R + C300II with R5 ordered. I want to add a new duo. Without a doubt, RF mount on the C500II would be a no brainer. Really would. And the C70 with it’s rumored specs points to a real possibility this will happen.


----------



## stevensteven (Sep 3, 2020)

I would love to have a discussion between the image quality of the a7siii vs the c300iii/c70 (assuming that the c70 is the c300iii RF equivalent), but im not sure if here is the right place...


----------



## landon (Sep 3, 2020)

One of the 8K camera is supposed to be modular. Wonder if it's RF mount?


----------



## DBounce (Sep 3, 2020)

Twinix said:


> A7s III + FX6?


FX6 looks huge.


----------



## stevensteven (Sep 3, 2020)

DBounce said:


> FX6 looks huge.



same size as fs5


----------



## DBounce (Sep 3, 2020)

stevensteven said:


> same size as fs5


Compared to the C70.


----------



## stevensteven (Sep 3, 2020)

DBounce said:


> Compared to the C70.



But we don’t know the size of this camera yet. And we don’t know if it’s comparable in specs. 
Sony cines are rather larger in size though. Fx9 way bigger than c500


----------



## Twinix (Sep 3, 2020)

DBounce said:


> FX6 looks huge.


Well it’s all personal prefrence, for me I like to have a bigger, proper Cine camera (with full size XLR which I doubt the C70 will get) But hoping for an XLR-module so that the C70 can be more like a Xc15/XF400/FX6 etc.


----------



## Kanon (Sep 3, 2020)

_“At Sony, we celebrate and have the deepest respect for filmmakers, cinematographers, and storytellers."_
I wish Canon could say the same. Certainly does not feel like that at the moment.


----------



## Aregal (Sep 3, 2020)

I love the rounded edges of the FX6 and the top handle. The grey of the FX line, overall, reminds me of the Handycams of the 1990s.


----------



## Arod820 (Sep 3, 2020)

Am I the only one that prefers the ergonomics of this fx6 to the c70? I hate blackmagic form factor, it’s ridiculous just make it a box it’s not that hard. Balancing blackmagics on a gimbal or steadi is a pain in the @$$, why copy that? Copy Arri, the Alexa mini is a dream to balance and operate kitted up. No real camera operator wants to use these dslr camcorder hybrids, or is it just me?


----------



## Arod820 (Sep 3, 2020)

Aregal said:


> I love the rounded edges of the FX6 and the top handle. The grey of the FX line, overall, reminds me of the Handycams of the 1990s.


The pd150s back in the day


----------



## stevensteven (Sep 3, 2020)

Arod820 said:


> Am I the only one that prefers the ergonomics of this fx6 to the c70? I hate blackmagic form factor, it’s ridiculous just make it a box it’s not that hard. Balancing blackmagics on a gimbal or steadi is a pain in the @$$, why copy that? Copy Arri, the Alexa mini is a dream to balance and operate kitted up. No real camera operator wants to use these dslr camcorder hybrids, or is it just me?



No, you're not the only one. I do too. Form factor is part of the fun of using a camera, and using a camera is part of the fun of life. 
For me, though, it will all come down to the image it produces. Not the specs, not the form. The final render. That's where it gets tricky to find out which one produces a better image. Especially since its rather subjective, for the most part. 

Which image do you prefer ?


----------



## jvillain (Sep 3, 2020)

Arod820 said:


> Am I the only one that prefers the ergonomics of this fx6 to the c70? I hate blackmagic form factor, it’s ridiculous just make it a box it’s not that hard. Balancing blackmagics on a gimbal or steadi is a pain in the @$$, why copy that? Copy Arri, the Alexa mini is a dream to balance and operate kitted up. No real camera operator wants to use these dslr camcorder hybrids, or is it just me?



You are aware that BMD makes more cameras than the BMPCC right? They make the Ursa mini for example that has basically tha same form factor as an Alexa mini. I'm really not sure where you get the idea that a BMPCC is hard to balance on a gimble but a Alexa mini is no problem. If you move up to the type of gimbal you need to fly an Alexa you wouldn't even have to balance the BMPCC as the motors would be strong enough muscle it around with out balancing. The size and weigh difference between the two cameras is a whole order of magnitude different. And if you look the C70 is going to be more of a deep EOS R shape than that of a BMPCC and should be super simple to balance on a gimbal.


----------



## cornieleous (Sep 3, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> I wonder if from now on we're starting to hear bitching about Sony cannibalizing their α cameras to protect the cinema line…


Will never happen. Sony can do no wrong (even when they do). They seem to have a cult type user base. I've owned their cameras and they make fine products, but I just cannot stand how some brands get that type of rabid following and their users bash everything else. 

Anyway all this competition heating up is good for consumers, at least for now. Once there are too few companies left, I worry.


----------



## Arod820 (Sep 4, 2020)

jvillain said:


> You are aware that BMD makes more cameras than the BMPCC right? They make the Ursa mini for example that has basically tha same form factor as an Alexa mini. I'm really not sure where you get the idea that a BMPCC is hard to balance on a gimble but a Alexa mini is no problem. If you move up to the type of gimbal you need to fly an Alexa you wouldn't even have to balance the BMPCC as the motors would be strong enough muscle it around with out balancing. The size and weigh difference between the two cameras is a whole order of magnitude different. And if you look the C70 is going to be more of a deep EOS R shape than that of a BMPCC and should be super simple to balance on a gimbal.


Yes you can have motors work harder to keep your camera leveled but a camera should be center balanced, and if you keep your motors working harder than they should you’re going to have reliability issues long term, not only that but when your battery runs out or someone unaware of your off balance setup turns off your gimbal, something is going to break. I’m aware of the Ursa’s but I've never used one because no one pays money to rent a Blackmagic on a production. Other than the Ursas all black Magic’s have bad formfactors, they’re marketed towards small studio productions where the budget doesn’t allow for external monitors. I work with Arri mostly Alexa and Amira, I’m not a snob, I like the C300 and I’ve been waiting for a camera with these specs at this price point. I probably will buy it because canons can be matched up to arris easily. But the form factor makes it awkward to work with.


----------



## jvillain (Sep 4, 2020)

Arod820 said:


> Yes you can have motors work harder to keep your camera leveled but a camera should be center balanced, and if you keep your motors working harder than they should you’re going to have reliability issues long term, not only that but when your battery runs out or someone unaware of your off balance setup turns off your gimbal, something is going to break. I’m aware of the Ursa’s but I've never used one because no one pays money to rent a Blackmagic on a production. Other than the Ursas all black Magic’s have bad formfactors, they’re marketed towards small studio productions where the budget doesn’t allow for external monitors. I work with Arri mostly Alexa and Amira, I’m not a snob, I like the C300 and I’ve been waiting for a camera with these specs at this price point. I probably will buy it because canons can be matched up to arris easily. But the form factor makes it awkward to work with.


I see what I wrote was went completely over your head.


----------



## Arod820 (Sep 4, 2020)

jvillain said:


> I see what I wrote was went completely over your head.


It hasn’t, ask a steadicam operator what dynamic balance is.


----------

